# Titan Compe and a Zemopi Signature 584 FS



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

These are my next project frames. This titanium Titan Compe is apparently a hand made proto-type I found in the back of one of Titan's old warehouses amidst hundreds of thousands of bike parts and frames stashed away in Bethlehem PA. The other one is a Zemopi 584 FS triple butted Chromo frame. Couple o rare picks. I'm looking forward to creating two ugly fuggers outta these puppies. I've already decided to try and put an old shimano eagle derailleur on the Titan and a spinner edge 2 fork on the front. I don't know I'll have to check my inventory. One thing is for sure whatever goes on these is coming from my garage- welcome to depression era bike science.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

*Forks in the running*

Some of the forks I'm considering


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That Titan frame is pretty cool. I think it deserves a better level of components than the Eagle derailleur though.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

That Eagle derailleur is one of the best ever made (Sheldon Brown agrees with me). It's virtually indestructable and has a design unique unto itself. It has a spring loaded cable anchor so you can slam down on it as hard as you want and it keeps shifting smooth as butter. It is the only derailleur I've ever seen with this design. It's heavy, it was used on a lot of lower end bikes in the 70s but it is an amazing derailleur. I have'nt found one that shifts as well. Since the frame is so light and I'm not a weight weenie I'm not worried. They are getting harder and harder to find too. They used to be everywhere.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought Titans were made in Oregon? Why would they have a warehouse in PA?


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

East coast distribution? I dont know. There where several manufacturers that used this perticular warehouse. I bought the Zemopi and my forks there too.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

don't know if you've seen mine......http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328430&highlight=titan


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet! I got nearly seven years of lots of riding out of one of those Titan frames, before it developed a nasty crack, splitting circumfrentially around the downtube a couple inches above the bb shell. Picked it up unfinished (guides and a couple other bits not totally finished) for relatively little, and for the life and times it gave me, it was money well spent!

Had the crack fixed by the guys at Dean in 2000 for a case of beer. Turned the bike into a SS commuter after that, and sold the frame off a few years later. Was a very fun ride in its prime. IRD ti fork, lots' other light goodies and fun bits. Sigh.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> I thought Titans were made in Oregon? Why would they have a warehouse in PA?


They were built by Green Gear/Bike Friday in Eugene, but I don't think they were the only people to build them. They have a few prototypes and such hanging from the rafters in the shop. If anyone cares you could ask *shiggy* to take some pics while he's at work.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> don't know if you've seen mine......http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=328430&highlight=titan


Oh yeah, great looking build. Your bike was actually the one that inspired me not to sell the frame. Did you buy it from "Stanforbikes"?
What BB and cranks are you using, I see in the post that the ones on there did'nt have alot of clearance. I read in another post that it comes with a 127.5mm spindle. I wanted to put a single gear on the front and maybe a seven speed on the rear.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

I wish I knew more about this Zemopi. It's a great triple butted, Chromo frame I found a little info on it. Looks like it went for around $900.00 in 97'. Anyone seen one in action? I never heard of it before.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Oh yeah, great looking build. Your bike was actually the one that inspired me not to sell the frame. Did you buy it from "Stanforbikes"?
> .


"I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together."

I was the "stan4bikes", they are the "stan4000bikes",
I am now "da'HOOV", goo goo g'joob

yeah, I changed my name this year to distance my postings in this forum from my eBay listings


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

That Titan has some of the Worst Purging I have ever seen. Grey-White discoloration in the heat affected zone is very Very brittle with Ti. That is probably why that frame never saw the light of retail. I hope to 'dog' that the welder has put down his welding days & is bagging @ Shop & Save, Or has learned how to do it right.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

banks said:


> That Titan has some of the Worst Purging I have ever seen. Grey-White discoloration in the heat affected zone is very Very brittle with Ti. That is probably why that frame never saw the light of retail. I hope to 'dog' that the welder has put down his welding days & is bagging @ Shop & Save, Or has learned how to do it right.


I was wondering about that myself, but my ti welding experience isn't all that much. Light straw colored with just a little rainbow is the goal right?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Sure, blue is ok.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

banks said:


> That Titan has some of the Worst Purging I have ever seen. Grey-White discoloration in the heat affected zone is very Very brittle with Ti. That is probably why that frame never saw the light of retail. I hope to 'dog' that the welder has put down his welding days & is bagging @ Shop & Save, Or has learned how to do it right.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I'm sitting right next to it and it's not white gray at all. It's mostly a blueish rainbow color. You are looking at a cheap digi camera with an over-exposed flash. There's always someone who finds a reason to be a critic though.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

banks said:


> That Titan has some of the Worst Purging I have ever seen. Grey-White discoloration in the heat affected zone is very Very brittle with Ti. That is probably why that frame never saw the light of retail. I hope to 'dog' that the welder has put down his welding days & is bagging @ Shop & Save, Or has learned how to do it right.


Oh and it never saw the light of retail because it's a Proto-type, but I love the part about how the welder should be bagging at shop-rite since you had the chance to inspect it up close and all. yeah that was funny.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Just curious...how do you know it's a proto-type? Is it marked somehow or were you just told that? It looks the same as mine, are there differences? Like I said, just curious 


FYI....by the way hillbilly, check "banks"s number of posts compared to yours...he may know something. It's usually not too bright for a new poster to come across the way you are. Just sayin...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It does seem odd that the "proto-type" would be found in a distributors warehouse 3,000 miles away from where the frame was manufactured.:skep:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Well, I'm 41 years old and I've been riding a long time. I worked on air frames in the Marine Corps using some pretty advanced materials and I'm a pretty handy guy. As for being a new poster, does that mean I should ***** up and not repond to an aggressive post? What, he out ranks me or something? Forums are all the same. There's always people who want to jump right in and criticize peoples bikes and tell them how lame they are. That's not really my style I guess. Generally I try to be polite. I'm pretty sure he can handle my reponse though. As for the bike being a Proto-type, that's what I was told by the tech who recieved it. So who really know maybe it's not. Maybe it's just a peice of ****. Yours does'nt have a weld point at the mid section of the head tube, I guess that would be the only noticable difference.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> banks said:
> 
> 
> > That Titan has some of the Worst Purging I have ever seen. Grey-White discoloration in the heat affected zone is very Very brittle with Ti.
> ...


Camera, yes that would make the colours look worse.










See where the blue goes to Grey towards the weld? That is a huge sign on bad purging. This frame is mine, have had it for 9 years and an old room mate, of mine, who is a quite popular Ti frame builder, saw my frame and freaked out, the welder who did this was taught by Helfrich.
I have ALL of the reasons. :thumbsup:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Well, I'm 41 years old and I've been riding a long time. I worked on air frames in the Marine Corps using some pretty advanced materials and I'm a pretty handy guy. As for being a new poster, does that mean I should ***** up and not repond to an aggressive post? What, he out ranks me or something? Forums are all the same. There's always people who want to jump right in and criticize peoples bikes and tell them how lame they are. That's not really my style I guess. Generally I try to be polite. I'm pretty sure he can handle my reponse though. As for the bike being a Proto-type, that's what I was told by the tech who recieved it. So who really know maybe it's not. Maybe it's just a peice of ****. Yours does'nt have a weld point at the mid section of the head tube, I guess that would be the only noticable difference.












I have been riding a long time too!
Has nothing to do with your work ethic, skill, education.
da'Hoov, well, he's a new guy too.
Nah, I am not over nor under ranked compared to you; Not my game.
Yes, they are! Spell check works the same too  
I did not say how Lame your stuff is! *My reaction to your Titan frame is my personal opinion of which started from the pictures that you supplied.*
I did, blame it on the camera, that is my #1.
Proto, most likely is, prototype welding  
It is Not a POC! It's quite cool as the history of welding Ti is quite new in the cycling world; I have seen a lot o' frames that have that bad purg colours and the welder is so proud!
Mine Titan frame is steel.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Oh and it never saw the light of retail because it's a Proto-type, but I love the part about how the welder should be bagging at shop-rite since you had the chance to inspect it up close and all. yeah that was funny.


Shop & Save have horrible baggers, my bad.









*Pictures*


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Well, I'm 41 years old and I've been riding a long time. So what? I'm 57 and have a lot to learn after riding longer than you've been alive.
> 
> As for being a new poster, does that mean I should ***** up and not repond to an aggressive post? What, he out ranks me or something? Nope, say what you feel. Just giving some free advice. Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...


No one's attacking you...back up a step and regroup


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

banks said:


> .
> da'Hoov, well, he's a new guy too.


actually not...I changed my name from "stan4bikes"


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> FYI....by the way hillbilly, check "banks"s number of posts compared to yours...he may know something. It's usually not too bright for a new poster to come across the way you are. Just sayin...


really? the amount of knowledge one possesses about bikes is directly proportional to the number of posts they have created? wow, that means I've got some serious work to do. considering your post count is only in the double digits, you're a little green behind the ears, too. gee, the things you learn on this forum. priceless, I tell you. priceless.

anyway, interesting geometry on the titanium bike. good call on taking Sheldon's advice, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> No one's attacking you...back up a step and regroup


 Am I being over sensitive?


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

I'll try to post some better pics. Now you've got me worried. The weld points onmy frame don't reall look the same though.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

I was really hoping someone would know something about my Zemopi Frame.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> actually not...I changed my name from "stan4bikes"














you didn't tell me!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Am I being over sensitive?


Nah, just being a noob


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> really? the amount of knowledge one possesses about bikes is directly proportional to the number of posts they have created?


Duh, big red truck


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> That Eagle derailleur is one of the best ever made (Sheldon Brown agrees with me).


What you meant to say is that you agree with _him_.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*This Is In Joking Manner!!*



Rumpfy said:


> What you meant to say is that you agree with _him_.












.

In full on forum Joking manner!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> I was really hoping someone would know something about my Zemopi Frame.


did you ask Mr. Google? it's listed in bikepedia

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Ross&Model=Zemopi+584&Type=bike

just not as Zemopi which i guess stands for Zero Movement Pivot. it's a Ross.

nice to see that all that boring high-end bikes from the last few weeks are balanced out again 

Carsten


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Carsten said:


> did you ask Mr. Google? it's listed in bikepedia
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Ross&Model=Zemopi+584&Type=bike
> 
> ...


 I read the Bikepedia when I first got it. I was just wondering if anyone has actually owned or ridden one. Nice job on figuring out the name, seems it should have been obvious. Really bad name for a bike though. lol


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> What you meant to say is that you agree with _him_.


 Yes, of course. Hail Sheldon!


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> No one's attacking you...back up a step and regroup


57!?? Why don't you change your name to Oldie Olderman. It has a nice ring to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> I read the Bikepedia when I first got it. I was just wondering if anyone has actually owned or ridden one. Nice job on figuring out the name, seems it should have been obvious. Really bad name for a bike though. lol


well, that's not exactly what you have asked. sounded more like you don't know anything about it.

so you knew that it's a late Ross and really wondered if anyone here has actually owned or ridden one? Rumpfy maybe or Stan but the others likely not 

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

he's looking for facts, not opinions...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I absolutely love when that amazing logic comes out that states a higher post count means more knowledge about bikes. That one always cracks me up.

DaHoov is new, but isn't Stan4Bikes new as well? Even though it seems like he's been posting the hookworm clad, rusty, low-end, full suspension rigs on here forever isn't it only about a year or so since he first graced this board?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> 57!?? Why don't you change your name to Oldie Olderman. It has a nice ring to it. :thumbsup:


AHHHHAHAHAHAhahahahaha!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*huh?*



Fillet-brazed said:


> I absolutely love when that amazing logic comes out that states a higher post count means more knowledge about bikes. That one always cracks me up.
> 
> DaHoov is new, but isn't Stan4Bikes new as well? Even though it seems like he's been posting the hookworm clad, rusty, low-end, full suspension rigs on here forever isn't it only about a year or so since he first graced this board?


I'm really not sure what I ever did/said that offended you  ...but get over it, you'll feel better.

Or maybe you should just F-off...your low class comments really don't help the forum.

Sorry for the rant, but the constant animosity is really getting old. Grow up guy's, there is room here for all of us.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

banks said:


> Camera, yes that would make the colours look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did that make it out the door in the first place?

Your old room mate didn't used to codrive in SCCA ProRally by chance?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> Sorry for the rant, but the constant animosity is really getting old. Grow up guy's, there is room here for all of us.


nope, tolerance might be good but if it turns into ignorance or carelessness it's usually not a good sign for a community and then it's time to speak up. irony doesn't work well on the internet but it's one way to express disagreement without wanting to take things too serious. this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes.

Carsten


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Stan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I absolutely love when that amazing logic comes out that states a higher post count means more knowledge about bikes. That one always cracks me up.


We all know I'm by far the most knowledgeable here, as indicated by my massive post count.

You big meany bully.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I'm really not sure what I ever did/said that offended you  ...but get over it, you'll feel better.
> 
> Or maybe you should just F-off...your low class comments really don't help the forum.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but the constant animosity is really getting old. Grow up guy's, there is room here for all of us.


oh, gee, thanks for the kind words, Stan. For the most part I was only kidding around with you (notice the winky guy next to my post).

But, I must have missed the memo that you were no longer known for or specializing in blue collar bikes? Maybe the username change is the creation of a new image because I could have sworn your old sig was something like "blue collar bikes rule"..?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Personally, I Like The Two Piece Headtube :skep:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

IF52 said:


> How did that make it out the door in the first place?
> 
> Your old room mate didn't used to codrive in SCCA ProRally by chance?


it had a sh1t ton of orange arrow stickers with 'Bad Purge' all over the damn thing.

Earl tell you that? nava-guesser.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Carsten said:


> nope, tolerance might be good but if it turns into ignorance or carelessness it's usually not a good sign for a community and then it's time to speak up. irony doesn't work well on the internet but it's one way to express disagreement without wanting to take things too serious. this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes.
> 
> Carsten[/QUOTE
> 
> That would be Hyperbole not irony. What's wrong with the frame it ran for $900. Triple butted, Chromo, good materials. Is it cause its a Ross? What, does it gotta be $5,000 to be a nice bike. Sounds like you're loaded. Trust fund baby maybe? Sh*t, beers on you brother.  You must be a big badass athlete with your shiney expensive bikes. "this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes" Kinda sound like the queen of England on that one. You stick your pinky out when you have your tea?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> We all know I'm by far the most knowledgeable here, as indicated by my massive post count.


of course. yours is a case where high post counts does equal vast amounts of knowledge.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*oh, I'm sorry...*



Fillet-brazed said:


> oh, gee, thanks for the kind words, Stan. For the most part I was only kidding around with you (notice the winky guy next to my post).
> 
> But, I must have missed the memo that you were no longer known for or specializing in blue collar bikes? Maybe the username change is the creation of a new image because I could have sworn your old sig was something like "blue collar bikes rule"..?


I was kidding too, I just musta forgot the winky/smiley face. That would have made it clear  :thumbsup:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Carsten said:


> nope, tolerance might be good but if it turns into ignorance or carelessness it's usually not a good sign for a community and then it's time to speak up. irony doesn't work well on the internet but it's one way to express disagreement without wanting to take things too serious. this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes.
> 
> Carsten


I think I'll get my nails done next time before I go frame shopping.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Sorry for the rant, but the constant animosity is really getting old. Grow up guy's, there is room here for all of us.












GROUP HUG


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

banks said:


> it had a sh1t ton of orange arrow stickers with 'Bad Purge' all over the damn thing.
> 
> Earl tell you that? nava-guesser.


No, I narrowed it down by where you live and 'popular Ti frame builder'. I knew MC when he was one of our customers at the shop. He actually bought his very first mtn bike from us. And he was friends with my friend Hiro who worked on the ProRally team he was on.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

IF52 said:


> No, I narrowed it down by where you live and 'popular Ti frame builder'. I knew MC when he was one of our customers at the shop. He actually bought his very first mtn bike from us. And he was friends with my friend Hiro who worked on the ProRally team he was on.


Yup, his second business address is mine. I have first Salida built frame, in my own garage, how cool. 
Now he has left 2 of my friends without frames, one was fully paid for over 6 years ago. :madman: & the other is Earl. 
MC still has not done right by a lot of people for people that gave him hard earned money for product that has never seen the light of day, yet his blog sounds like he's building again. 
This is sad http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=263027


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That sux. I know he states he is going to get people their bikes, I hope he follows through. Last I heard from Earl about it he played it down. I had no idea it was that bad.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Earl is bummed.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> That would be Hyperbole not irony. What's wrong with the frame it ran for $900. Triple butted, Chromo, good materials. Is it cause its a Ross? What, does it gotta be $5,000 to be a nice bike. Sounds like you're loaded. Trust fund baby maybe? Sh*t, beers on you brother.  You must be a big badass athlete with your shiney expensive bikes. "this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes" Kinda sound like the queen of England on that one. You stick your pinky out when you have your tea?


Most full-suspension bikes and many bikes from "mass-production" builders receive big sneers on this board. But as long as you like it and ride it that's all that matters.

Just don't a FS or "mass-produced" bike and expect to get rave reviews. You'll have better luck w/ the Ross over at Retrobike

In the end it's a forum so who the F cares what people here think?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> That would be Hyperbole not irony. What's wrong with the frame it ran for $900. Triple butted, Chromo, good materials. Is it cause its a Ross? What, does it gotta be $5,000 to be a nice bike. Sounds like you're loaded. Trust fund baby maybe? Sh*t, beers on you brother.  You must be a big badass athlete with your shiney expensive bikes. "this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes" Kinda sound like the queen of England on that one. You stick your pinky out when you have your tea?


Really dude? If you haven't caught on, your bike is a little new for these here parts. Sure some bikes from '97 find some appreciation here but those are usually a continuation of something that harkened back to the early years.

Sorry that you're so hurt about us not getting excited about the Ross. Some Ross bikes have found some love here. Usually the rather cheap early ones that were the low-priced alternative to the early Specialized's. Sorry that that kills your swell theory. It's not that we don't think your bike is quality, it's just sorta hard to reminisce about something you don't remember, or find interest in something that is largely uninteresting. No one told you it was worthless and not worth building or riding. Almost everyone here has one or two relatively uninteresting bikes that we don't bother posting. It really wasn't a blue bloods looking down on the blue collar bike, I think you just have that chip on your shoulder and read things that way. You sure seemed to jump to that conclusion really quickly and out of nowhere. Sure you have your whole hillbilly pride thing going, but is that the only way you can view the world, them rich city folk vs. you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Carsten said:
> 
> 
> > nope, tolerance might be good but if it turns into ignorance or carelessness it's usually not a good sign for a community and then it's time to speak up. irony doesn't work well on the internet but it's one way to express disagreement without wanting to take things too serious. this is not the place for a 97 Ross and the likes.
> ...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the Titan is cool though  


Happy smiley faces all around...nothing but love


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I think the Titan is cool though


Agreed, and so what if I stick my manicured pinky out when I drink my tea.


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Carsten said:


> CoalHillsMcKracken said:
> 
> 
> > it's not the bike alone. it's the bike and the owner who does not care about it and has no passion for what he's talking about. too many of those around here lately.
> ...


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Really dude? If you haven't caught on, your bike is a little new for these here parts. Sure some bikes from '97 find some appreciation here but those are usually a continuation of something that harkened back to the early years.
> 
> Sorry that you're so hurt about us not getting excited about the Ross. Some Ross bikes have found some love here. Usually the rather cheap early ones that were the low-priced alternative to the early Specialized's. Sorry that that kills your swell theory. It's not that we don't think your bike is quality, it's just sorta hard to reminisce about something you don't remember, or find interest in something that is largely uninteresting. No one told you it was worthless and not worth building or riding. Almost everyone here has one or two relatively uninteresting bikes that we don't bother posting. It really wasn't a blue bloods looking down on the blue collar bike, I think you just have that chip on your shoulder and read things that way. You sure seemed to jump to that conclusion really quickly and out of nowhere. Sure you have your whole hillbilly pride thing going, but is that the only way you can view the world, them rich city folk vs. you?


Hillbilly pride?? lol I lived in Manhattan for ten years and grew up in Philly. I'm a fake Hillbilly and live in the mountains now. They won't let me play Hillbilly games yet but I'm try'in. Look you don't have to be interested, I was just trying to find out if anyone had one of these things. DAMN!! Can't a guy bust balls when balls are be'in busted?


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Slimpee said:


> Most full-suspension bikes and many bikes from "mass-production" builders receive big sneers on this board. But as long as you like it and ride it that's all that matters.
> 
> Just don't a FS or "mass-produced" bike and expect to get rave reviews. You'll have better luck w/ the Ross over at Retrobike
> 
> In the end it's a forum so who the F cares what people here think?


But I'm all torn up inside now...:cryin:


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Agreed, and so what if I stick my manicured pinky out when I drink my tea.


 Well, yer name is Sue... But hey I'm not here to judge. Ya know, a guy spends years as an apprentice to finally become a plumber or carpenter but suck one C**K and yer a C**K sucker for life. Where's the justice in that?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

insert fillet-brazed's signature here


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm kinda impressed with how much this thread has spiraled out of control.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> I was really hoping someone would know something about my Zemopi Frame.


That frame (or design) in steel was also sold as a Wheeler, Bianchi, Asama, and several other makes. We had an Asama version here, and on that version, the pivots developed play quickly. Ride was OK, it was a short travel frame.

As for VRC, it was one of the first truly mass produced FS frames, that's gotta mean something?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nicely manicured nails Rumpfy!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

chefmiguel said:


> Nicely manicured nails Rumpfy!


Hasn't had a wrench in that hand since the Retrotec.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Hillbilly pride?? lol I lived in Manhattan for ten years and grew up in Philly. I'm a fake Hillbilly and live in the mountains now. They won't let me play Hillbilly games yet but I'm try'in.


I am _So_ sorry! You are missing out! Hillbilly games differ from region to region, then you cross the Mississippi and it's another set of rules 



CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> DAMN!! Can't a guy bust balls when balls are be'in busted?


DAMN STRAIGHT! GETIM"!!!!!!!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> Carsten said:
> 
> 
> > I run a mountain bike club in Jim Thorpe PA and love what I do. :
> ...


----------



## CoalHillsMcKracken (May 2, 2008)

azjeff said:


> CoalHillsMcKracken said:
> 
> 
> > Wasted a weekend there one time. The riding didn't suck but is wasn't a bit better than the riding in western Pa. The mags were making Jim Thorpe out to be a must-do destination. Should have stayed home. The town and the roller coaster history are pretty cool though.
> ...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

CoalHillsMcKracken said:


> azjeff said:
> 
> 
> > There are a couple hundred trails here. Did you ride them all? What were the names of the trails you rode? If you went to some tourist bike shop in town then you did waste your time. Next time ask a local. I'll be happy to take you within an inch of your life if that's what you are looking for. Don't tell me you went on the rail road trail. My grandmother rides that trail. I can't comment on western PA because I've never ridden there but Eastern PA mountains are twice the size. That does'nt mean it's better but c'mon, spare me the rolling eyes. Like you know all the trails in Jim Thorpe, your a tourist. There's a reason it has a high rating.
> ...


----------

